# Any Tips for a returning furry to find their place in the fandom



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 22, 2022)

Hey all, I'm hoping you can give a returning furry a few tips on finding a place in the fandom. I've recently returned to the fandom after being away for over a decade and I've noticed so much has changed and I'm feeling a little out of my depth. I've joined a few groups and live chats and it kind of feels like I don't belong. So if you guys could give any helpful advice to help me find my place and make some new friends I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thank you all in advance


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 24, 2022)

Well then, in terms of returning to the fandom after such a span of time, I'm sure there can be some adaptations that you'll need to know. In all honesty, I have my viewpoints and approaches to certain things, so I apologize in advance if my methods seem ill-equipped for your preferred style and assessment of this. Do keep in mind that these are just generalized tips to possibly get you rekindled with all the folk, so I hope they help in some way!


So, a decade huh? Alright, there's some approaches you can do in order to get yourself re-acquainted with the fandom! I'll list them in these following plethora of steps!

1: An optional, yet vital thing you could do is make a small little introduction thread, just to show folks a little of who you are, interests, likes, hobbies, etc. It helps folks get to know you a bit, or you could simply make it just to say hi, which can garner attention depending on how you structure it. A nice greeting for folks to pass by is often a nice icebreaker, and depending on what level of context you put ultimately decides what reactions you'll get!

2: In conjoining methodology with the whole introduction shtick, you could just participate in the forum off topic stuff, or anything of the generalized options available here in the forums. You could engage on the various different threads here to get some folks to notice, or simply voice your opinions in the vast sea of options on clear display. It often ensures that some will see your posts, and either react to it based on context and the situation, or respond to it. 

3: One very simple and easy thing in retrospect, so this step is fairly dainty. You could simply just let yourself be known by making engaging threads with unique standpoints, something that often flock people to such a thread. From what I've gathered, the folks here have a blended taste, so virtually anything that may seem as entertaining, engaging, informative, intellectual, or anything of varying genre can attract and amass individuals with different preferences. Ergo, it guarantees that you'll encounter varying people based on what the thread's contents are, which will decide what type of conversations shall spark about.

4: The easiest of them all. For those who prefer a different approach, you could simply make it be known that if anyone wishes to get to know you better, then it could be done so via private messaging, or different platforms. Joining different little groups can often broaden the diversity of the plethora as to which you'll be bound to encounter, though it can often come in stark contrast depending on how you format it. Of course, everyone has their own unique approach to it, so in conclusion...

However you decide to become rekindled with the community is solely on who you are as a person, as it often decides how you'll engage with others. Be it a lively personality, laid back, more outgoing and social, or possibly more introverted in stylized approach, it all depends on how you approach topics as a whole. People have their own special identities that either make them engaging, interesting, or just generally a great person to be around, so depending how what your aura is like, and what kind of energy you give off based from how you communicate with others.

So do what you feel is the best method of execution, and I hope you finally find yourself as part of this community once you get to know all the neat people here! Godspeed lad!


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 24, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> Well then, in terms of returning to the fandom after such a span of time, I'm sure there can be some adaptations that you'll need to know. In all honesty, I have my viewpoints and approaches to certain things, so I apologize in advance if my methods seem ill-equipped for your preferred style and assessment of this. Do keep in mind that these are just generalized tips to possibly get you rekindled with all the folk, so I hope they help in some way!
> 
> 
> So, a decade huh? Alright, there's some approaches you can do in order to get yourself re-acquainted with the fandom! I'll list them in these following plethora of steps!
> ...


Hey, 
thank you for the helpful tips, these are definitely going to be very helpful and I will certainly follow some of them


----------



## FlareAeon (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm in a similar situation. I recently made a new sona (I've never made one before and I'm a bit too nervous to post a thread dedicated to it >w<) to try and engage in the community a bit more, because otherwise, I've either lurked or only talked to one or two people and honestly it starts to feel lonesome sometimes.

Like you, I find that chatrooms/Discord servers are a wash, because there are usually too many people, and I feel it's like jumping into a crowded pool. There's too much going on and it never really feels like you get to connect and get to know someone as much as DMing someone over the course of months. This rings especially true if it's a Discord server centering around an artist or some other popular figure.

I don't think there's anything I can say that Mono has already excellently put aside from maybe randomly DMing people and seeing what happens! But I will say welcome back and glad to have you back! :3 I guess here's hoping we both find our spots in the community!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 24, 2022)

Rustic-Cyber-Fox said:


> Hey,
> thank you for the helpful tips, these are definitely going to be very helpful and I will certainly follow some of them


No problem pal! I sure hope it'll be your guiding hand to a proper return! Godspeed!


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 24, 2022)

FlareAeon said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I recently made a new sona (I've never made one before and I'm a bit too nervous to post a thread dedicated to it >w<) to try and engage in the community a bit more, because otherwise, I've either lurked or only talked to one or two people and honestly it starts to feel lonesome sometimes.
> 
> Like you, I find that chatrooms/Discord servers are a wash, because there are usually too many people, and I feel it's like jumping into a crowded pool. There's too much going on and it never really feels like you get to connect and get to know someone as much as DMing someone over the course of months. This rings especially true if it's a Discord server centering around an artist or some other popular figure.
> 
> I don't think there's anything I can say that Mono has already excellently put aside from maybe randomly DMing people and seeing what happens! But I will say welcome back and glad to have you back! :3 I guess here's hoping we both find our spots in the community!


Thank you....it's good to be back, even if I do feel a little lost at the moment


----------



## Raever (Mar 24, 2022)

I find that the quickest way to make an impact to some general degree is to avoid being afraid of others, and say how you feel and think. Even if it might not be something everyone else agrees with. Maintaining an open mind to other points of view is also often a necessity and - most importantly, - keep that Block button handy for the people whom' might just be a little too much for your tastes on any given day. Eventually you'll naturally burrow your way into the forum and develop a cozy little routine for yourself. Best of luck!


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 24, 2022)

Raever said:


> I find that the quickest way to make an impact to some general degree is to avoid being afraid of others, and say how you feel and think. Even if it might not be something everyone else agrees with. Maintaining an open mind to other points of view is also often a necessity and - most importantly, - keep that Block button handy for the people whom' might just be a little too much for your tastes on any given day. Eventually you'll naturally burrow your way into the forum and develop a cozy little routine for yourself. Best of luck!


Cheers for the advice, I'll bear your words in mind. Especially with the block button lol


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 26, 2022)

Rustic-Cyber-Fox said:


> Hey all, I'm hoping you can give a returning furry a few tips on finding a place in the fandom. I've recently returned to the fandom after being away for over a decade and I've noticed so much has changed and I'm feeling a little out of my depth. I've joined a few groups and live chats and it kind of feels like I don't belong. So if you guys could give any helpful advice to help me find my place and make some new friends I'd greatly appreciate it.


@Rustic-Cyber-Fox Well...... my two cents to you, for whatever it's worth: is to start by thinking about the things you might enjoy that are a part of the fandom..... and in particular - focus on certain elements within it that you might enjoy, based on your interests.... (things like): furry artwork, or.... fursuiting, or going to local meetings, going to conventions, maybe taking up some creative writings, that sort of stuff..... and then just focus on those areas exclusively as you reach out and join other communities or interest groups that focus on these areas.

When you do that, you'll have something in common with people when you go to these sorts of places and interests; which is a good start usually when you're returning to something new and are a virtual unknown to people.
------------------
*As a side note: I'm not so sure (personally) I'd take some of the advice of others on here, and start out my focus on the "social media" aspects of things....... (i.e.: "keep the block button handy, etc.").

Seeing that, in my opinion, if you start out that way after just returning - you may be beginning your journey on the wrong foot already. ☺

So, just focus on the *interests* you have first..... and not on the people per say..... and that way there you're focusing your time and energy on the right things..... and in turn, interested /compatible people who may take a platonic interest in you may naturally follow.


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 26, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Rustic-Cyber-Fox Well...... my two cents to you, for whatever it's worth: is to start by thinking about the things you might enjoy that are a part of the fandom..... and in particular - focus on certain elements within it that you might enjoy, based on your interests.... (things like): furry artwork, or.... fursuiting, or going to local meetings, going to conventions, maybe taking up some creative writings, that sort of stuff..... and then just focus on those areas exclusively as you reach out and join other communities or interest groups that focus on these areas.
> 
> When you do that, you'll have something in common with people when you go to these sorts of places and interests; which is a good start usually when you're returning to something new and are a virtual unknown to people.
> ------------------
> ...


Hey, thank you for your advice, this has been really helpful


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 26, 2022)

Rustic-Cyber-Fox said:


> Hey, thank you for your advice, this has been really helpful


Well, that's good to know.... it's there for whatever it's worth to you.... and if there's anyone else in your situation, they can apply the same advice to their own situations perhaps.

Because if I was in your shoes.... that's the approach I would take.... and I'd just focus my time and energy on the elements of the fandom that you're interested in or enjoy...... (as there's plenty of time for social media nonsense later), if you want to dive into it..... Good luck.


----------

